# Amplificador operacional de alta frecuencia



## bombitan (May 21, 2008)

Buenos dias,
Necesito saber que amplificador operacional trabaja con altas frecuencias (frecuencias de television), tengo entendido por ejemplo que el lf353 trabaja hasta 3 Mhz y necesito uno (sin importar el costo) que trabaje a mas de 50 MHz.
La persona que pueda ayudarme, estare muy agradecido.


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

AD818, AD8051...

video opamps

http://www.analog.com/en/subCat/0,2879,759%5F775%5F0%5F%5F0%5F,00.html#446


----------



## bombitan (May 21, 2008)

muchas gracias por la información, pero tengo otra pregunta. los precios que se muestran son en euros? o en que?
GRACIAS.


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

bombitan dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por la información, pero tengo otra pregunta. los precios que se muestran son en euros? o en que?
> GRACIAS.



dólar EEUU


----------



## bombitan (May 21, 2008)

MUCHAS GRACIAS, ME HA SERVIDO DE MUCHO LA AYUDA


----------

